
Air India plane crashes on landing with almost 200 onboard - mindfreeze
https://abcnews.go.com/International/air-india-plane-crashes-landing-200-onboard/story?id=72236307
======
mindfreeze
[https://mobile.twitter.com/SkyNews/status/129176597630075699...](https://mobile.twitter.com/SkyNews/status/1291765976300756992)

